# jobs overseas? work permits? (for post school)



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm not really sure where to post this, so i am going to try it here and hope someone can steer me in the right direction if i've chosen the wrong board. i am still in school now, and will be out at the end of spring with a certificate in baking and pastry. ideally, i am wanting to move overseas (i was thinking ireland) and get a baking or pastry job, but the more i look at moving, the more it seems like it won't work. 

from the research i've done on work permits and green cards, it looks like i will most likely not be able to start off in a position that makes enough salary for a green card. in some of the research i've found that i cannot get a work permit either, though some do say a chef can get a work permit only if their salary is high enough. is there anyone out there who can give me any help in this? 

i was also thinking, if i could get a different kind of job that would allow me a work permit to get me over to ireland, what is the (realistic) possibility of me being able to find a part-time baking job as well once i am there? i only say a "part-time baking job AS WELL" since the research i've done tells me that i cannot go over with one job intended only to change to a different area of work without reapplying for a new work permit, which i will most likely be denied as i would have in the beginning.

i did try looking on the boards here as well, but am still left with more questions than not. does anyone have any experience - recently - of trying to find a job overseas soon after school? i am willing to stick around and get a job to gain experience here first if necessary, but would really rather get going working in ireland sooner if possible. and i would really rather not go to more schooling in case anyone was thinking of that for an option. and my school does NOT have an externship (or internship) program overseas for my program either, or i would start there if possible.

thanks so much, and sorry if i am posting on the wrong board - again, i wasn't sure where to correctly post this!

ilse


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I cannot speak for Eire (Southern Ireland), but the rules for Northern Ireland - still currently part of the United Kingdom are clear. Unless you can get a visa via ancestry (no further back than grandparents), or have skills that we require (at the present time, as it is a constantly changing list on the Home Office Immigration section); or you have EU nationality, then the chances of gaining a work permit are slim. 

I haven't checked the list recently, but recall that unless you have the skills we need to import, eg teaching, medicine, some engineering degrees - then the UK would not be inclined to give a work permit of any description.

The rules within the EU countries (and Ireland is one of them) are all slightly different - but since we EU citizens can travel and work freely within the Union without work permits, you can see that the same issues will probably hold sway in those countries, too.

Perhaps a cooking employment website for EU countries would be worth a look? Perhaps they could guide you regarding the reality of obtaining a work permit within your area of expertise?

Good luck!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would recommend looking into BUNAC. While in college, I received a work permit from them for up to 6 months. There may be some factors with your program since it is a certificate but you should contact them to see if it is an option. 

Another option to consider is to start working for a hotel that has an option close to you as well as in Ireland, or any other country you may want to work in, and see if you can work out a transfer down the road. 

Good luck.


----------

